# Baker21 & Chris_vRS vs Skoda Fabia vRS MK1.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:wave:

This detail was done a few weekends ago which saw Chris and myself team up to detail another Skoda.........:thumb:

In this instance Chris had finally got another motor and came over to mine for us both to work on his motor for the day on the Saturday, this was an enjoyable day although we had to get the gazebo up in the afternoon due to poor weather but Chris's motor did look the part in the end..........:car:

After a nice takeaway in on the Saturday night we got up bright and early on Sunday and took a road trip down to sunny the Burgess Hill area were we had been invited to 'tidy up' a fellow Briskoda member's Fabia vRS.......:detailer:

After working hard on Chris's motor the day before it was time to now see what we could do on the Fabia, so we arrived at around 9.30am to be greeted by Chris in a lovely area, nice house and his Fabia already waiting for us:









































































Chris wasn't fussed about his reg being on display so I choose not to use my own plates on this one........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

Now just to take me out of my comfort zone we decided to detail the car in a slightly different order to my normal process to maximise effective working time as we had a lot to achieve on the day so first up was to wash the car.

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then the car was foamed:










The car was then washed using the 2BM, into the wash bucket first and then washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated all over the car leaving the following:










The car was then rinsed:










Next up Chris clayed the car using Megs Last Touch for lube and some Elite Fine Poly Clay:










Meanwhile, I was on wheel duty and this is where I started to relaise I had forgotten a few things, with the first wheel removed, I realised I had left the RimMat, so had to resort to using a wall.............










This made me realise how much of a useful bit of kit it was, nevertheles I carried on, so Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










As the wheels were very clean I used a Megs Wash Mitt to aggitate the solution:










A Detailer Brush was used for the back of the spokes:










AS Tardis was then applied to some choice areas:










The front was then done with some Megs Wheel Brightner:










And aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










The wheel was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then realised I had forgotten my faithful wheel sealant and not having much else with me opted for some Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via an Applicator Pad:










While this was curing I attended to the arch:










Then buffed off the protection on the wheel with a microfibre cloth:










Chris as this point had clayed he car, rinsed it again, applied some Megs Last Touch and was now drying with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










While I completed the same process on the other wheels, Chris taped up the car ready for polishing:










Time to then break out the machines, we played around with some conbinations but as expected we worked with 3M Fast Cut Plus with a drop of Ultra Fine on a 3M Green Pad followed by Megs 205 on a 3M Blue Pad...........:buffer:




























We worked on a side each but no photos of me I am afraid, back on with other areas I tidied up the exhaust with some Wirewool, Autosol and Microfibre cloth - Before:










After:










Late afternoon the car looked as follows after all the machine work:










Time for another rinse:




























Then Chris applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

As you can probably tell the car was in good shape, so I rinse the engine bay and then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant and left to dry:










Seems to be my LSP of choice at the moment but I went for Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:

Again this was buffed off:










This was followed by the Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










All the glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and cloths:










Some Megs Hyper Dressing was then applied to the arches:










Final product I forgot of the day was trye dressing so I went with the Megs Hyper Dressing:










*The Results:*
















































































































































































































A very nice example of a well looked after Fabia vRS and also a very nice day and location..........:thumb:

Chris and I had a great day and also great to meet Chris, he was very interested in the whole process and keen to learn during the day, safe to say it was a long day for us both but well worth the trip........:car:

Thanks to Chris for the food and drink during the day and thanks to Chris for keeping me company.............:wave:

Feel that maybe the final pics don't stand out that much from the before's but sun and lighting were not with us on the day, felt and looked slick in the flesh but hope some depth comes across........

Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

That's one tidy vrs mine is in desp need off tlc  will be next week  very nice work though si


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one guys!


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely results:thumb:

Could I just ask, did you wash the car on top of the snow foam rather than rinse it off first?


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Another excellent writeup! Lovely job too!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work guys.....lovely looking motor...

:thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Brings a tear of nostalga this detail
My Fabia vRS (55 reg) looked just like that.
Great job Both of you!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice! 

What were the paint readings like my fabia reads around the 80 mark all around :S


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice!! I have a soft spot for these fabias, nice gloss on the finished pics :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Black Squirrel said:


> Lovely results:thumb:
> 
> Could I just ask, did you wash the car on top of the snow foam rather than rinse it off first?


Yeah we did, the car was very clean to start with so I wasn't too worried about adding any more marks into the paintwork as we would be machining it.........the snow foam took little off the car as it was very clean............:thumb:



burger said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What were the paint readings like my fabia reads around the 80 mark all around :S


Yeah we read similar readings, pretty thin really although the side I was working on had been repaired in a couple of areas so showed aroudn 150 microns...........:buffer:


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work once again from you guys.

Which jack was it you used?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work guys:thumb: You should've dropped in Baker, kettles always on!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Finally you do a proper car.............:lol:

Nice work dude...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Great work once again from you guys.
> 
> Which jack was it you used?


Using a Costco Jack but they don't sell this model anymore, I believe you can get a similar one on the market elsewhere with a LED light in the lighting pad area..........:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Lovely work guys:thumb: You should've dropped in Baker, kettles always on!!


Didn't even think mate, PM on it's way.............:wave:



HC1001 said:


> Finally you do a proper car.............:lol:
> 
> Nice work dude...........:thumb:


:lol:

Not sure the exhaust came up to your standard but they are a nice little motor the Fabia's...........


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Using a Costco Jack but they don't sell this model anymore, I believe you can get a similar one on the market elsewhere with a LED light in the lighting pad area..........:thumb:
> 
> Car to share the info, PM if you prefer


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great turn around getting it all done in a day superb stuff stunning motor.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work as always...


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

good job


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Car to share the info, PM if you prefer


Here you go:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179315


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I do like the Fab vRS's. I just want to know a few things.

Once i have washed the car i dry it off with the towel and leave the car for 10mins or so. When i go to apply either a wax topup or RM i still find water in places and it gets dragged onto the panel and cloth, any tips??.

Luke


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PLuKE said:


> I do like the Fab vRS's. I just want to know a few things.
> 
> Once i have washed the car i dry it off with the towel and leave the car for 10mins or so. When i go to apply either a wax topup or RM i still find water in places and it gets dragged onto the panel and cloth, any tips??.
> 
> Luke


I assume that your applying Megs Last Touch to the car then drying it? This will help to sheet most of the water and also leave a streak free finish? I also assume your using a good quality Waffle Weave Drying Towel? You will also need to make sure your dry all the door shuts, petrol shut and boot shut and around the wing mirrors.........:thumb:

If your doing the above then unless you invest in something like a Black Baron Dryer then there will always be some water leaking out of a gap somewhere on the vehicle..........


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely work there lads. Interesting polish and pad combination to. Nice one.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Lovely work there lads. Interesting polish and pad combination to. Nice one.


Thanks for the input, may I ask as too why you thought our combination choice was interesting?


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job there Simon; and nice to see a Mk1 Furby in such good nick without having been tinkered with. Lovely looking example Chris.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Top pro work fellas finish was superb - but my god skodas are so boring what a waste of such a cool numberplate but sweet deep blacks all the same. Good work


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> Top pro work fellas finish was superb - but my god skodas are so boring what a waste of such a cool numberplate but sweet deep blacks all the same. Good work


Theres always one who slates Skodas!!!! :speechles


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> Top pro work fellas finish was superb - but my god skodas are so boring what a waste of such a cool numberplate but sweet deep blacks all the same. Good work


One of the poorer sides of DW this but it is expected and I am surprised this hasn't been said before to be honest...........

I am a Skoda owner although not through my first preference more of a sensible buy when I was younger and I am happy to say that now I know it was the right motor to buy, I'm not an avid Skoda fan but having detailed and driven many unless you see them for what they are and the value for money you get it's a harsh comment to be made by yourself...............

I guess the VAG group including Skoda must be doing something right as they still manage to sell VW, Audi's and Seat's with the Skoda brand leading the way in the JD Power type survey's 'Manufacturing happy drivers'............:thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

The days of Skoda jokes I thought were over!!
Mistaken I'm afraid.
Its pure ignorance and really pathetic..
He drives a Honda Civic I believe....The worst paint Ive ever seen on car in 30 years+ of motoring!! LOL


----------



## matt_tdv6 (Jul 29, 2010)

VAG is the only way forward :thumb:

Was never a fan of them till i drove a Transporter T5 for 120,000Miles a year around the country for work and never had any trouble

I was a Ford & Jap fan but drive a VW and you wont go back


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

robbo51 said:


> The days of Skoda jokes I thought were over!!
> Mistaken I'm afraid.
> Its pure ignorance and really pathetic..
> He drives a Honda Civic I believe....The worst paint Ive ever seen on car in 30 years+ of motoring!! LOL


Easy tiger.........


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks sweet man !


----------

